# warf bow



## shawn dooley (Nov 20, 2012)

what kind of compound  riser do i need to look for.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 20, 2012)

I used an old proline.


----------



## TNTURK (Nov 20, 2012)

I have two bows that I warfed using old Proline risers and Groves limbs.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 21, 2012)

I have an old Browning XLM compound. I would be interested in giving this a try also,


----------



## Avid Archer (Nov 21, 2012)

Only certain risers will work. Here is a list of the ones that I know of:

Bear Archery
Black Bear
Black Panther
Kodiak Mag 

Hoyt USA
GameGetter
GameGetter II
Impala
Pro Medalist
ProStar
Pro Vantage
Raider
Ram Hunter
Rambo
Rambo
Spectra
TD3

Others
Ben Pearson Spoiler
Jennings Black Lightning
Martin Prowler
Proline Typhoon

This is an extensive list of the most common risers. I refer to it often.



I copied this from TradTalk, there's lots of good Warf info there. 

Hope this helps.  

-Dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 21, 2012)

I found this article in Field and Stream from 1982. It shot a 2117 at a sizzling 220 fps! I wonder what the wood looks like under the green riser??


----------



## RogerB (Nov 21, 2012)

Limb pad angles are too steep on your Browning. While all of the risers listed above (plus some others) will work and have had Warfs made from them, some are much more suitable, easier to use and make better bows.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 21, 2012)

Shawn, I think you once said
you had a 30" draw. If so, a black bear would probably be a good choice.


----------



## shawn dooley (Nov 21, 2012)

will any limbs (LONGBOW & RECURVE)work with those risers listed above .I have a 29.5 draw


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2020)

More goodies,,,RIP Rodger!


----------

